# Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - YBH8327



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/yonger-bresson-dumas-ybh8327-620827-post4529940.html#post4529940


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Brown leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Rubber racing strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

I think I like it on this one best.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*



Oldheritage said:


> I think I like it on this one best.


Thanks Oldheritage 










Well, I've ordered a *gray* strap, it should be pretty nice too


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

Should look great with that dial, looking forward to some pics :-!

P.S.: new camera just in, going to take some pics of the Gorky this weekend ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*



Oldheritage said:


> Should look great with that dial, looking forward to some pics :-!


Thanks Oldheritage 



> P.S.: new camera just in, *going to take some pics of the Gorky this weekend* ;-)


Wow wow wow&#8230; I would be *VERY* interested to see them |>

Will you post them here or in the Russian subforum ?


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

Here probably, will try my best using this new camera. My first "higher end" camera :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*



Oldheritage said:


> Here probably, will try my best using this new camera. *My first "higher end" camera* :-d


Excellent 

What camera is it, if I may ask ?


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

A Sony alpha 55, my first camera that isn't a simple point and shoot. I've had a lot of fun playing with it over the last two days and I'll try my best to get some nice pics on Saturday


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*"DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*






















































































































Available here : 22MM GRAY CROCO watch band INVICTA HAMILTON FITS ALL!! | eBay


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*

Looks great, the gray weather has been getting in the way of my pic taking :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*



Oldheritage said:


> Looks great, the gray weather has been getting in the way of my pic taking :-(


Thanks Oldheritage 

What about a small photo studio ? ;-)

Tente à lumière 40 cm Boîte Studio Photo Softbox | eBay

Three desk lamps, _et voilà !_


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*

Hmm, that would solve a lot of problems, never thought about looking for one on Ebay...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*



Oldheritage said:


> Hmm, that would solve a lot of problems, never thought about looking for one on Ebay...


ebay, the solution to _oh so many_ problems ! :-d ;-)


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*

The more I see these watches, the more I want one.

:think:

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: "DUMAS" (YBH8327) - Gray strap*



Packleader said:


> The more I see these watches, the more I want one.
> 
> :think:
> 
> ...


If you can find one, they're really nice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DUMAS YBH8327 - Racing rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B "DUMAS" - YBH8327*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B "DUMAS" - Autumn colors*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" (YBH 8327)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B DUMAS (27)*


----------



## tienda_si (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

Congrats, nice shots, i love the way you took though pictures ^^
btw, good choice for the watch


----------



## tienda_si (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*

where did you order the strap from?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Crocodile strap + deployant*



tienda_si said:


> Congrats, nice shots, i love the way you took though pictures ^^
> btw, good choice for the watch


Thanks a lot tienda_si 



tienda_si said:


> where did you order the strap from?


The gray one ?

Here is a link : 22mm Grey Classic Croco Leather Interchangeable Watch Band Strap Fits ALL | eBay

from the seller, not sure the strap is 100% the same though :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" - Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson 'DUMAS' • Carbon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Thick rivet strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • ZULU Camo*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Beige Canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Gray leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • 2 rivets strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Shark*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Verdigris nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Nubuck strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Maille 'requin'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Maille 'requin' • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • 'Rally' rubber band*


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • 'Rally' rubber band*

Looks gorgeous on that leather white stitch strap!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Milanese bracelet • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## kelvinjames (Nov 9, 2015)

so many pictures, but the watch is a classic,


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kelvinjames said:


> so many pictures, but the watch is a classic,


Thanks KJ


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Carbon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Gray leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Python bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • Milanese mesh bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "DUMAS" • DILOY rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

